
Trump vs Clinton: Bitcoin Illiteracy in 2016 Presidential Election - jgilpulg
https://news.bitcoin.com/trump-clinton-bitcoin-illiteracy/
======
andirk
quote

As Newsweek recently lamented, “Over the next four-year presidential term, a
swarm of fantastic new technologies, such as artificial intelligence, virtual
reality, blockchain, personal genomics and drones, will profoundly alter
society, business and geopolitics in ways we have never seen. And our two
major-party presidential candidates do not have a clue.”

endquote

Personally, I'm glad they don't address them. The moment they do, the next it
will be infested with capitalism, smear campaigns, and everything else those
two stand for. However, it is dangerous that they don't even realize that
these new techs are the future. The future that they're supposed to be
leading.

